# Most OVERPRICED Vehicles



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I think all you Dodge Lovers will find this link VERY INTERESTING!!!!!!

http://autos.yahoo.com/articles/autos_c ... iced-cars/


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever inbreeds will buy them. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:



> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever inbreeds will buy them. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:
> ...


I am sorry I just love flinging **** around. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I know it is hard to believe since I am always serious. I have to be a good example. :mrgreen:


----------

